# Where to buy Fox Tail?



## KeatonKitsune (Sep 21, 2008)

Are there any store websites I can buy a fake fox tail to wear? I can't pay for anything expencive. The kind of tail i'm wanting would be like, Orangish-reddish-brown, with white tip, and around 21 inches. ^_^;


----------



## Nargle (Sep 21, 2008)

Go to http://www.b3mascots.com/ they've got one for sale in their shop for $25, I believe.

Or you could commission someone.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 21, 2008)

I've have to agree with Nargle's suggestion. That is the best price you are going to get unless you were looking for something longer, which you're not.


----------

